# Hall's dirt squeegee / grade blade



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's a great tool I had forgotten about. 
www.Gradeblade.com 
You can like them on Facebook, too. www.facebook.com/gradeblade
https://m.facebook.com/gradeblade
It's really saves man hours on cover ups.
They're sturdy and made in America, too.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to have one of those! Love that thing till somebody stole it! Now its just the ditching bucket.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I loaned mine to a friend and it was lost. I just bought a new one. It's really a labor saver.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great idea.


----------

